# anybody going to mosquito lagoon 3/31?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Not sure yet.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll probably be out there Sat. Not sure if I'm gonna fish N or S goon. I just hope it ain't windy.

_SATURDAY...EAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET. A LIGHT CHOP ON THE INTRACOASTAL WATERS. _


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Haven't decided between Sat or Sun yet.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My son has baseball games Friday and Saturday. I am out.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I am going to fish from 7-9am Sat. The I have a easter egg hunt to do. I expect to be done before noon. If you guys are gonna definitely be over at JB's let me know. I'll swing over and say hi and fish the way home.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Expect great weather for the weekend.................... April fools 

Winds 20knts tonight 15 knts tomorow 10 knts sunday. :-/


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Expect great weather for the weekend.................... April fools
> 
> Winds 20knts tonight 15 knts tomorow 10 knts sunday. :-/


Figures [smiley=frustrated.gif]

Thats ok... the winds next to the bar at JB's are projected to be 0 mph with an occassional 1 mph gust


----------

